# Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?



## Allround-Angler (26. September 2010)

Gibt es Zahlen über die umgesetzten Boiliemengen in Deutschland bzw. Europa?
Es wäre mal interessant, zumindest Größenordnungen zu erfahren|rolleyes.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Hi

aus welchem Grund willst das wissen ? ;+


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Wahrscheinlich einfach nur so tippe ich mal, mich würde es auch mal interessieren .


----------



## mxchxhl (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

interessante frage? da würde mich die madenzahl aber doch eher interessieren!
mfg


----------



## brokel87 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Eventuell hängen ja die Verkaufszahlen und Mengen der Boilies mit dem Anstieg des Wasserspiegels zusammen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube wenn manche Menschen wüssten wieviele Tonnen wir so in unsere Gewässer werfen, dann würden die sich an den Kopf fassen.

Aber egal, so sind wir Angler halt.....


----------



## colognecarp (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Da sinn wa doch jetzt schlauer http://www.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Anfuettern_Hessen_Arlinghaus.pdf


----------



## carphunter386 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

mach doch mal ne ganz einfache Rechnung: pro karpfenangler gehen im Schnitt ( nur eine Schätzung von mir ) locker 100-150 kg Boilies pro Jahr....
schau dir an,wie viele Firmen es gibt....dann schau dir an,wie viele Karpfenangler jedes Wochenende ( teilweise auch Wochenweise ) am Wasser sind......glaub mir,du wirst Zahlen rausbekommen,die deine und unsere aller Vorstellungskraft bei weitem sprengen...


----------



## colognecarp (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> mach doch mal ne ganz einfache Rechnung: pro karpfenangler gehen im Schnitt ( nur eine Schätzung von mir ) locker 100-150 kg Boilies pro Jahr....
> schau dir an,wie viele Firmen es gibt....dann schau dir an,wie viele Karpfenangler jedes Wochenende ( teilweise auch Wochenweise ) am Wasser sind......glaub mir,du wirst Zahlen rausbekommen,die deine und unsere aller Vorstellungskraft bei weitem sprengen...



Im Durchschnitt haut der fleißige angler 215kg pro jahr in Wasser, so Ahrlinghaus... Da liege ich für dieses Jahr schon drüber |kopfkrat
Dafür hat der Spinnfischer garnichts eingbracht und somit stimmt der Durchschnitt wieder. Wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe fischen 1,5 Millionen in Deutschland, macht dann "Taschenrechner raus" 322500000 tausend Kg Gesammtmenge an Futter #d#d#d


----------



## gründler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



brokel87 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube wenn manche Menschen wüssten wieviele Tonnen wir so in unsere Gewässer werfen, dann würden die sich an den Kopf fassen.


 
Hi

Vorweg nix gegen dich,ich setze nur mal dein Satz fort.


Wenn manch Menschen wüßten das ne Kuh erst kalben muss um Milch zugeben,wenn manch einer wüßte was täglich auf die felder gesprüht gekippt wird "Es steht ja Bio drauf|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes",wenn manch einer wüßte wie Massenfang Schlachtung aussieht damit sie billig kaufen können,um hinterher zich tausende tonnen zu vernichten weil 1 tag über MHD,wenn manch einer wüßte was alles ins Trinkwasser zugeführt wird wie zb. Flouride(Rattengift) kommt sogar in Zahnpasta vor,wenn manch einer wüßte was Tieren alles zum mampfen gegeben wird..... und ewig soweiter........all diese Sachen landen genauso im Trinkwassser Fluß See Meer...... wie die Bolieabbauprodukte.

Ein Teufelskreislauf geschaffen vom Mensch um höher weiter billiger zu produzieren zu können,oder seinen Spaß zu haben.



Zum Boilie......es werden schätzungsweise etliche hunderttausend tonnen sein die Verkauft verfüttert werden,und genau soviel Futter in form von Mehlen.........

lg


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> I Wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe fischen 1,5 Millionen in Deutschland, macht dann "Taschenrechner raus" 322500000 tausend Kg Gesammtmenge an Futter #d#d#d



Da brauch man sich über Gewässereutrophierung nicht mehr zu wundern!


----------



## colognecarp (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Die zahlen für Europa |kopfkrat 5375000000 Kg |wavey:

Rechenfehler vorbehalten


----------



## marcus7 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



carphunter386 schrieb:


> mach doch mal ne ganz einfache Rechnung: pro karpfenangler gehen im Schnitt ( nur eine Schätzung von mir ) locker 100-150 kg Boilies pro Jahr....
> schau dir an,wie viele Firmen es gibt....dann schau dir an,wie viele Karpfenangler jedes Wochenende ( teilweise auch Wochenweise ) am Wasser sind......glaub mir,du wirst Zahlen rausbekommen,die deine und unsere aller Vorstellungskraft bei weitem sprengen...




Meinst DU nicht 100-150Kg im Durchschnitt sind übertrieben?

Also ich habe in den Jahren wo ich für meine Verhältnisse oft am Wasser war nicht ganz die Hälfte davon /Jahr verbraucht und da war ich wie gesagt sehr oft fischen.

Rechne dir mal lieber die beangelte Wassermenge in ganz Deutschland aus, da wirste wohl eher auf einen Wert kommen der Deine Vorstellungskraft sprengt.

Der Link von Cologne Carp ist schon sehr Aussagekräftig über dieses Thema, denke ich. Vielleicht einfach mal die Zeit nehmen und anschauen/lesen.


----------



## carphunter386 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

habs mir durchgelesen...und nein ich denke nicht da sich mit 100 bis 150 kg zu hoch rechne...
kenne leute,die allein im Jahr 300 kg an großen seen verbrauchen...
sicher gibt es leut die nur 50 oder so haben....denke 100 bis 150 sind dabei ein guter Mittelwert....
ja,wassermenge hin,wassermenge her...
aber wo konzentrieren sich den Die Karpfenangler ( bin selbst einer )...genau,an den  gewässern,wo es die durch Boilis gut abgewachsenen ausnahmefische gibt....und genau hier ist der Boilieeintrag extrem hoch...
deshalb über die wassermenge zu rechnen,halte ich für den falschen weg...


----------



## colognecarp (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

100-150kg Boilies schon wirklich schon recht hapig, ich hab dieses jahr ca. 50kg verbraucht, bis ende des Jahres werden es ungefähr 65-70kg sein. Klar gibt es auch Freaks die jeden Tag am Wasser sein können und dementsprechend mehr brauchen, aber ich denke das wird wohl eine Minderheit sein


----------



## marcus7 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> 100-150kg Boilies schon wirklich schon recht hapig, ich hab dieses jahr ca. 50kg verbraucht, bis ende des Jahres werden es ungefähr 65-70kg sein. Klar gibt es auch Freaks die jeden Tag am Wasser sein können und dementsprechend mehr brauchen, aber ich denke das wird wohl eine Minderheit sein




So siehts bei mir auch aus (und bei fast allen Karpfenanglern die ich noch kenne).

Und mal so nebenbei mit dieser Menge kann man auch sehr viele, sehr große Fische fangen, wenn man sich mal etwas Gedanken um das ganze drumherum macht.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Ich liege aktuell bei ca 150kg Futter, 55kg davon sind Baits und 20kg Pellets.. Rest sind Partikel und Grundfutter was ich seit kurzem nich mehr verwende.


TE wieso willst den das wissen, hast ne Wunderzutat (immer her damit ich tests für dich... |rolleyes denk da wirste noch mehr Leute finden), oder willst anfangen Baits zu verscheppern ?

Kann mir nich vorstellen das der pro Kopf Bedarf an Baits über 100kg hinaus geht.


So ich geh mal wieder Formel 1 anluaga.


----------



## kingfisher60 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Ich angle mit Hartmais.Wenn ich hier lese das es Sportfreunde gibt die pro Jahr 4 bis 5 Zentner Boilis ins Gewässer schmeissen naja......


----------



## gründler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Hi

Aber Hartmais ist auch kein Engel,Hartmais brauch bis zu einem Jahr und länger eher er auseinander fällt und das im Wasser,und wie der angebaut wird und mit was er behandelt wird erspar ich euch lieber.

Macht mal nen test stellt mal Hartmais mit Wasser+Eimer+Deckel in Keller,nach 1 Jahr ist der fast immer noch ziemlich hart und hat seine Konsistens kaum verloren.

Manch einer schwört drauf das er sehr lange gärt 3-12 Monate und dann erst füttern,und der gärt sehr lange und das mögen nicht nur Carps auch andere 4 Beiner fressen ihn dann besonders gern.

^^


----------



## marcus7 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Solche wie auf deinem Avatar Kopfüber hängen?|supergri
GAnz schöner Oschi-Respekt. Hab von sowas zwar keine Ahnung, aber der schaut aus als würde er im 100Kilo Bereich liegen?!

Schmeckt so ein Riesen Wildschwein noch gut?

mfg


----------



## gründler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Solche wie auf deinem Avatar Kopfüber hängen?|supergri
> GAnz schöner Oschi-Respekt. Hab von sowas zwar keine Ahnung, aber der schaut aus als würde er im 100Kilo Bereich liegen?!
> 
> Schmeckt so ein Riesen Wildschwein noch gut?
> ...


 
Jo solche fressen das auch sehr gern 

110kg Keiler.

Ob sie noch schmecken kommt immer drauf an,manche schmecken nach Pipi manche nicht,aber in der regel sind die bis 50-60kg die besten,was nicht heißt diese großen schmecken nicht. 

#h


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> aus welchem Grund willst das wissen ? ;+



Dachte mir schon, dass manche denken, ich würde planen, ins Boiliegeschäft einzusteigen|supergri.
Nur rein interessehalber.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Habe nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken nachgefragt....

In nem anderen Forum kam auch mal jemand an und wollt das wissen, er meinte dann nachdem mehrere nachgefragt haben er hat ne super duper Zutat die er aufn Markt klatschen will, er war im Kopf quasi schon Millionär ohne was dafür tun zu müssen, es haben sich dann paar User als Tester bereit erklärt und dann is der Thread ruhig geworden weil sich der TE nich mehr gemeldet hat.

Naja wie immer halt erst groß Bla Bla und dann is ganz schnell wieder ruhig.


Egal wollts nur mal sagen, weil sich dein Start Post fast gleich angehört hat, da musst ich nachfragen.... 

Falls du es doch bist hast jetzt - mir sei Dank - halt ein Problem.... hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Carras (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Hi,

das Thema gabs auf anderen Boards auch schon mal.
Die 150 kg pro Jahr sind weitaus zu hoch angesetzt.

Es gab da drei Umfragen auf drei Karpfenboards. Im Mittel sind es 80 kg / Jahr und Angler gewesen. 

Im Buch von Robert Arlinghaus steht was drin, daß es in Deutschland ca. 8000 reine Karpfenangler gibt. Das Buch ist nicht von gestern, von daher lassen wir es 10.000 oder auch 12.000 Karpfenangler sein.

Dann wären das in Deutschland 800.000 bis 960.000 Kilo Boilies, die pro Jahr benötigt werden.

Rechnet man nun noch die Angler hinzu die nur gelegentlich auf Karpfen angeln und es eben auch mit Boilies probieren, kommt da nochmal was hinzu. Wenn von ca. 1,5 Mio Anglern in Deutschland jeder vierte oder fünfte es mit Boilies versucht und 1 - 2 kg deswegen kauft (pro Jahr), wären das nochmals ca. 300.000 - 500.000 kg. Und ich meine, denen, die nur gelegentlich mit Boilies angeln, reichen 1 - 2 kg / Jahr.


Summa Summarung also: zwischen 1 Mio und 1,4 Mio Kilo. 
Das ist auf den ersten Blick, gar nicht wenig. 

Nun muss man aber auch betrachten, in welche Gewässer diese Boilie kommen.
Angler die an Rhein, Main, Donau, Neckar usw. angeln, benötigen einfach viel mehr Futter als der Teich oder Seeangler. Und in diesen Gewässern ist das mit der Eutrophierung dann auch wieder etwas anders gelagert, als im Dorfteich oder 20 ha Baggersee.
Wenn man nun noch schaut wie große die Wasserfläche in Deutschland ist, relativiert sich das ganze wieder. Und das sind 8482 km² oder ca. 850.000 ha. Das wären dann ca.   1,65 Kilo Boilie pro Hektar und Jahr. Rein durchschnittlich.

Daß es Gewässer gibt die weitaus mehr Futter (Boilies) abbekommen, braucht man nicht bestreiten. 
Aber im Durchschnitt gesehen, finde ich das nicht wirklich viel.


Grüßle


----------



## Udo561 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch Freaks die jeden Tag am Wasser sein können und dementsprechend mehr brauchen,



Es soll sogar Karpfen Freaks geben die jeden Tag am Wasser sind und mit weniger als 20 KG / Jahr auskommen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Es soll sogar Karpfen Freaks geben die jeden Tag am Wasser sind und mit weniger als 20 KG / Jahr auskommen
> Gruß Udo



Toll du fischst auch hauptsächlich mit Pellets (haha) !


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

So, die Quelle ist mir leider flöten gegangen, aber:
Ein großer Futtermittelhersteller verkauft in Europa knappe 500 to Boilies pro Jahr als Marktführer.


----------



## Döbeldepp (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Auf jeden Fall ist es so eine Menge das viele Fischereivereine verbieten das man Futterboote benutzt (oder Boote) damit das massenhafte anfüttern einhalt geboten wird . Ich verbrauch im Jahr vieleicht 10-15 kg Boilies und bin trotzdem recht oft draussen. Ich kenn andere die einmal im Jahr "no limit all in" angeln , 2 wochen lang an die 70-80 kg an einem Punkt anfüttern und danach 5 tage am Stück die Stelle beangeln ( und nochmal 30 kg) verbraten . Dieses Jahr hab ich bei so einer Aktion nen Testangler von einer bekannten Baitfirma getroffen und kennengelernt. Hab nur noch ungläubig den Kopf geschüttelt . Jetzt weiß ich auch wie man die Murmeln als fängig verkauft. #d Besonders als nach 3 Tagen immer noch nichts ging und der fürs Murmelnpräsentierte Fisch mit ner stinknormalen Maiskette gefangen wurde |kopfkrat

Jeden das seine , nur bei manchen Aktionen sollte man mal den Kopf einschalten was anfüttern betrifft ( dem Gewässer und uns allen zuliebe) 

Ich will keinen was böses , wer genug Geld hat soll es für sein Hobby auch verbraten . 


Petri


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Eindeutig, zu viel...!#d
So viel wie manche ins Wasser "schmeißen"...
das schadet nur dem Gewässer, reicht es nich eine Hand voll Dosenmais...?
Mensch Kinder"s...

Ich hasse Boilies um errlich zu sein, aber jeder wie er es will...!


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Servus. Ich finde es wird viel zuviel gefüttert. Gut das bei uns an vielen Seen schon Futterverbote gibt. 
MfG


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Jo ich bin auch für das Verbot der Antibabypille weil Frauen jeden tag zu Millonen unser Trinkwasser schädigen,dann noch die Landwirte die 8 mal im Jahr jedes einzelne Feld spritzen müssen gegen Schwarzbrand Mehltau..... alles landet im Grundwasser und damit im Kreislauf.

Natürlich sind massen fütterrungen nicht gut,aber warum sucht ihr immer das übel beim Angeln/Angler.

Macht ihr euch euch soviel gedanken über euer täglich Fleisch was unten im Stall steht,ihr schreit aber billig muss es sein also wird auch billig produziert,das heißt abstriche in kauf nehmen die aber niemand ankreidet,aber füttern beim Angeln das ist schlimm.

Hier wird regelmässig nach Futterverbot für Angler geschrien,aber was täglich durch uns alle an Giften gefressen wird und rausgeblasen....usw.das juckt anscheinend keinen.

Wir verbrennen verkappen Mais Raps....und in Afrika Hungern Millonen,MHD abgelaufen und ab in die tonne.....der tägliche Wahnsinn.

Wenn da mal 10.000tonnen Fisch durch ne Chemiefabrik...verrecken weil die E605 einleiten heult kaum einer rum,aber Anfüttern vergiftet unsere Gewässer,je ne is ja auch klar das Eier Mehle ..schädlicher sind als der ganze Dreck der täglich durch uns verteilt wird.

Wenn es danach geht dürften wir seid ca.50 Jahren kein Fisch.......mehr fressen,weil fast mittlerweile jeder Fisch/Schwein Rind Brot....... in De.belastet ist mit irgend einem Stoff von A-Z.


Ist wie mit Atomstrom,De.steigt aus und baut dafür in Frankreich neue AKW's für Strom in De.,ach ja Frankreich ist ja weit genug weg.

Ich bin auch *gegen Hardcorefüttern* aber dieses teilweise geheule im Netz über Füttern allgemein kotzt nur noch an und schädigt unser noch Hobby.


#h


----------



## siloaffe (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo ich bin auch für das Verbot der Antibabypille weil Frauen jeden tag zu Millonen unser Trinkwasser schädigen,dann noch die Landwirte die 8 mal im Jahr jedes einzelne Feld spritzen müssen gegen Schwarzbrand Mehltau..... alles landet im Grundwasser und damit im Kreislauf.
> 
> Natürlich sind massen fütterrungen nicht gut,aber warum sucht ihr immer das übel beim Angeln/Angler.
> 
> ...





*@ Gründler: **|good:** Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen!*
LG Markus


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Hole das Thema nochmal hoch und fasse zusammen:


Also Verbrauch in D ca. 1000 to/ Jahr geschätzt,
ein großer Hersteller verkauft 500 to/ Jahr in Europa.


Bin anhand der großen Anzahl von Köderfirmen davon ausgegangen, dass der Markt riesig sein muss.
Nur: Nicht alle "bait companies" arbeiten hauptberuflich in der Boilieherstellung, wie ich mittlerweile weiß.
Außerdem gibt es auch viele "Quasihersteller", die nur Boilies einkaufen, ein cooles Label draufpappen und gut ist|supergri.


----------



## phirania (20. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Viel zu viel,die Karpfen *******n die Gewässer zu....


----------



## rippi (20. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Aus diesen Grund fische ich nur Boilies auf Teflon!


----------



## phirania (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



rippi schrieb:


> Aus diesen Grund fische ich nur Boilies auf Teflon!




OK die halten natürlich länger....:q
Und die Verdaung hält sich in Grenzen....:m


----------



## u-see fischer (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Hole das Thema nochmal hoch und fasse zusammen:
> 
> 
> Also Verbrauch in D ca. 1000 to/ Jahr geschätzt,
> ein großer Hersteller verkauft 500 to/ Jahr in Europa........



Darf man fragen, wo Du diese Zahlem her hast? Ein Bekannter produziert professionel Boilies, er lebt davon. 
Seine Jahresproduktion beträgt min, 300 Tonnen, eher mehr. Da Bekannter seine Boilies überwiegend an Wiederverkäufer verkauft und somit unter anderem Label vertrieben werden, sind seine Boilies unter seinem Label bei Karpfenangler recht unbekannt.


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Danke für Deinen Beitrag.



Mußt Du auf Seite 3 gucken:
Ddie 500 to / Jahr habe ich im Internet gefunden, Quelle leider nicht mehr verfügbar, war aber relativ seriös.
Die 1000 to Verbrauch hat der User Carras hochgerechnet anhand der Anzahl an Anglern.


Es geht mir auch gar nicht um exakte Zahlen, sondern um  Größenordnungen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Ich glaube nicht, das diese Hochrechnerei etwas bringt. Wo setzt man die Kennzahlen zum Verkauf an? Einiges der Ware geht auch wieder durch MHD, Verderb, Verschliss zurück. Um genaue Daten zu erhalten, müsste man also die Summe aller verkauften Boilies der Händler zu Endverbrauchern zu Rate ziehen.

Ich habe bei mir beispielsweise 10 Kilogramm zu liegen, die nicht eingesetzt wurden und auch so nicht mehr werden. Auch Rohmaterialen (könnte unter Boilies/Material bilanziert werden) der Boilieschmieden finden ihren Einsatz in anderen Feldern wieder, Method Feedermixe sind so ne Geschichte. Ob das alles mit blanken Zahlen durchführbar ist, ich hab da meine Zweifel.

Man sollte bei dieser Aufstellung auch Fläche der Gewässer gegen Rechnen, wo der Kram verangelt wird. Sonst kommen wieder Manni, Uwe und Klaus aus der Paniermehlabteilung und feuern mit Parolen von Überfütterung um sich.


----------



## Chris1711 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*

Die genauen Zahlen wird man nie hinbekommen. Die 1000to halte ich aber auch für zu wenig. Teil die doch mal durch die ganzen Baithersteller. Da gibt es doch bestimmt 200 oder mehr Firmen. Wie sollen die denn davon sonst leben?
Um ein bisschen Öl ins Feuer zu gießen... ich hab 150kg Boilies verbraucht dieses Jahr


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. September 2018)

*AW: Wieviel wird in Deutschland/ Europa an Boilies verkauft?*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Die genauen Zahlen wird man nie hinbekommen. Die 1000to halte ich aber auch für zu wenig. Teil die doch mal durch die ganzen Baithersteller. Da gibt es doch bestimmt 200 oder mehr Firmen. Wie sollen die denn davon sonst leben?
> Um ein bisschen Öl ins Feuer zu gießen... ich hab 150kg Boilies verbraucht dieses Jahr



Ich verbrauche auch an die 120 Kilogramm Futtermittel im Jahr, das sind dann aber nur die Mehle, die Partikel und Köder fehlen. Welche Aussagekraft hat das nun?  Ich fahre auch sehr oft Angeln, da relativiert sich das. 

Und nochmals: Verkauf/Verbrauch sind keine Referenz.


----------



## Carras (12. November 2018)

Moinsen,

Dies ist alles nur eine grobe Abschätzung/Hochrechnung.

zu den Zahlen die ich mal errechnet habe, sollte man bedenken, dass diese von 2010 sind, also fast 10 Jahre alt!
Sprich die Anzahl der "reinen" Karpfenangler kann sich inzwischen auch merkbar geändert haben.

Lass das anstatt der 8000 Leute von 2006 (Buch von Arlinghaus) heute eher das doppelte oder dreifach sein (geschätzt!), kommen natürlich schon wieder andere Zahlen heraus.

Hinzu kommt, wie oft die Angler auch am Wasser sind.
Bei Karpfen Spezial gab es da letztens wieder einer Umfrage. Ca. 69 % der Befragten,...sind zw. 1 und 50 Nächten draußen. Sprich die wenigsten der Karpfenangler sind mehr als 50 Nächte zu einer Session draußen!
Damit haben diese Angler auch den größten Einfluss auf eine Hochrechnung bezgl. Futterverbrauch. Natürlich ist da dann nicht eingerechnet dass es auch viele Tages- oder Kurzsessions gibt. Wobei der Futterverbrauch bei diesen Kurzsession sicher um einiges geringer ist, als bei mehrtägigen Ansitzen.

Man darf auch nicht den Kauf/Verkauf von Boilies mit dem Verbrauch gleich setzen.
Nahezu jeder Karpfenangler hat am Ende der Saison noch Restbestände an Boilies zu Hause rum liegen!

Wie auch erwähnt wurde, gibt es viele Karpfenangler die für die Masse von Futter,  eher Partikel verwenden als Boilies! Das muss man auch bedenken.


Dass es mehr als 200 Boiliehersteller gibt? In Deutschland garntiert nicht. in Gesamt EU ? Selbst das glaube ich nicht ganz.
Seit ich beim Karpfenangeln dabei bin, gab es sehr, sehr viele kleine Boiliebuden die auf den Markt kamen und nach einigen Jahren auch wieder von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind. Einfach weil der Markt halt doch nicht so viel her gibt wie das manch einer sich wünscht (zum Verkauf). Man muss auch bei dem Wort Herstellter aufpassen. Viele Boiliemarken, die vertrieben werden, sind keine Hersteller, sondern lassen irgendwo bei den großen abrollen und verkaufen dann unter eigenem Label.
Wäre eigentlich mal Interessant,...mal hier alle aktiven Boiliemarkten aufzulisten, auf wie viele wir in Summer kommen würden 


Aber um das mal zu meinem alten Post zu aktuallisieren:
Lassen wir die Zahl der Karpfenangler mal deutlich gestiegen sein (seit 2006).

2018:
16.000 Karpfenangler mit Durchschnittlich 80 kg Boilies pro Jahr (Verbrauch) ->  1280 Tonnen Boilies in Deutschland
oder gar
24.000 Karpfenangler mit Durchschnittlich 80 kg Boilies pro Jahr (Verbrauch) ->  1920 Tonnen Boilies in Deutschland

Dann noch die Allroundangler mit eingerechnet.
Gemäß Statista.de gehen 2018 in Deutschland ca. 1,14 % regelmäßg und ca. 5,1 % ab und zu  zum Angeln. Bei 80 Mio Einwohnern in D ergibt das ca. 900.000 bis ca. 4 Mio. Angler.
Würde man da die Mitte nehmen, wären es ca. 2 Mio. Angler, von welchen eine Zahl X auch Boilies kaufen und nutzen wird. Und da gehe ich weiterhin von eher jedem 4. oder 5. Angler aus, der die Murmeln überhaupt zum Angeln nutzt und deswegen nicht mehr als 2 kg pro Jahr benutzt. 
So wären das 400.000 bis 500.000 Angler x 2 kg. -> 800 bis 1000 Tonnen.



Zusammengerechnet könnten das also schon 2000 bis 3000 Tonnen Boilies sein, die inzwischen in Deutschland pro Jahr ins Wasser kommen.
Denn: Ich habe hier nun nicht mit eingerechnet, wie viele Boilies davon auch im Ausland ins Gewässer fallen.
Weil: Die Karpfenangler die angeben, wie viel Kilo Boilies sie im Jahr verbrauchen, gehen mit diesen ja auch im Ausland (Frankreich, Italien, Holland, Österreich, Ungarn,...usw. zum Karpfenangeln!). Da wird dann in der Verbrauchsmenge nicht unterschieden wo die Boilies tatsächlich landen!


Nun aber mal wieder alles auf die gesamte Wasserfläche in D gerechnet.
Wasserfläche sind in D 8482 km² oder ca. 850.000 ha.
Somit kommen in einem Jahr !, ca. 3,5 kg Boilies auf einen Hektar Wasser oder ->.....9,6 Gramm Boilies pro Tag auf einen Hektar Wasser.

Natürlich ist hier jetzt auch nicht eingerechnet,...das natürlich nicht jeder Hektar Wasser in Deutschland auch gleichzeitig ein Angelgewässer ist!

Wie man sieht,...ist das ganze Gerechne, mit vielen Unsicherheiten und "Unbekannten Faktoren" behaftet, so dass diese lediglich ein grobe "Abschätzung" sein kann.

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2018)

Moin, 
welches Ziel verfolgst du mit deinen Schätzungen? 

Da sind so viele Annahmen mit großem Spielraum enthalten und dann umgebrochen auf die gesamte Wasserfläche in Deutschland,  wobei sicher in den Gewässern mit geringem Karpfenbestand kaum mit Boilies geangelt wird, oder in den strömenden Flüssen, tiefen Talsperren Seen im Alpenbereich.

Wenn dazu 69% der Angler 1 bis 50 Tage am Wasser verbringen ist das zwar diein größte Gruppe, aber mit immenser Variabilität. Wenn nun rein spekulativ, da ich die Umfrage nicht kenne, 25% zwischen 50 und 100 Tagen am Wasser verbringen, ist es durchaus möglich , das die kleinere Gruppe einen größeren Einfluss hätte.

Mit der Datenbasis dürfte es schwierig werden, vernünftige Schlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## Carras (12. November 2018)

Salü,

muss alles ein bestimmtes Ziel haben?

Steht ja auch drin,...dass dies alles sehr viele Variablen und unbekannte Faktoren hat und damit nur als grobe Schätzung / Annäherung dient.

Letzten Endes geht es da auch darum,...dass ein bisschen ein Gefühl dafür entsteht,...was da denn wirklich so an Boilies in die Gewässer kommt.
Lies den Beitrag dazu mal genau durch. Karpfenangler die Boilies nutzen, werden ja gerne so dargestellt, dass die ja grundsätzlich alle, Unmengen an Boiliebergen in Gewässer versenken.
Das will ich bei manchen (extremen),...nicht ausschließen und sehe das selbst auch als kritisch, unverantwortlich und sehr wenig nachhaltig an.

Das nicht jedes Gewässer in Deutschland gleich einzustufen ist,  hab ich ja auch geschrieben.
Aber selbst wenn nur in die Hälfte der gesamten Wasserfläche in D, Boilies rein kommen,...ist das bezogen auf die Jahresmenge pro Hektar, bei weitem nicht so viel wie das oftmals sehr pauschal (falsch) dargestellt wird.
Ist eben wie mit so vielem. Pauschales Stammtischgelabere das irgendwo, irgendwie nach 10 Bier aufgenommen und nachgeplappert wird, ohne Hintergrundwissen, ohne nachzudenken.


Gruß


----------

